# I hate the wait!



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

My other little Nigerian Dwarf doe (first kidding) had a yellow gunky thing on her tail end 2 days ago, and yet nothing. Her sister had her kids last month on the 6th I think, and they were all free running with the buck so I would have figured they were due close in date, but NOOOOO. A month later I am still sitting here watching her. Her udder started to form way back in January. When the heck is this baby gonna get here?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Hahahaha Welcome to waiting for babies! The yellow gunky thing is probably the plug and you could still have a couple weeks! When did you separate them from the buck? 150 days from that date is probably your latest due date. How full is her udder?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I didn't separate her from the buck, they run together lol. Still no bitties so far. Her udder is not full full yet. It is her first kid though so I can at least see that it's way bigger than before (which was flat with two hanging teats lol). She is being odd and hanging out by herself too. I guess that doesn't mean much either since she's been doing that for 2 weeks now. Sigh!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Now you know why running with the buck full time is not a good idea. :grin: I've been there and done that too often. Once penned one of my girls in the kidding pen 4 months before she actually kidded. :eyeroll: Now...I'm tired of even having the 2 month time period and will be getting a buck bag (put it on the buck and when he breeds a doe it leaves a mark on her) so that I might....might....have a little closer idea. LOL


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Ah... that sounds like a great idea!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, I looked it up and the bags are only like $20 to $30! It's not like they are a major investment. LOL Just one of those things we keep putting off instead of just doing.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

I know that's real hairy but you can get an idea of the size of her udder so far. It's fairly far along I think, but again, what do I know?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

What?! I don't have any kids yet!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Shes getting there....lol

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

So, you think she's close?


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

She was eating wheat all day yesterday.... like every time I looked she was at the hay bale eating, and today she has diarrhea. Not sure if the two are related, but her poop is yellowy diarrhea not black balls. Is that worrisome? I wanted to edit to say not watery diarrhea, but loose-ish. lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is that her normal hay?


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes. It is about the consistency of a cow's poop, maybe slightly looser. But color is off.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yellow really isn't dietary but I have never used wheat hay. I would at least give her Probios and B Complex.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

What does yellow usually mean? What are probios and where can I get those things?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Usually yellow is a kid still nursing so I have no idea. Don't know if the wheat would be yellow instead of green. 

Probios is a good bacteria product. You can get both at TSC. Get the fortified B Complex. Get syringes and needles if you don't have any because the B Complex is injected under the skin.


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

We have discharge!!!


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

And nothing...


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

That's it! I'm gonna go crazy


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Triplets!!!


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

She's still pawing at the ground and getting up and down repeatedly not sure that she's done...


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

The two does r very tiny and their legs r so weak lol


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yay, the wait is over! Post pics when you can


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

The mostly white one w/ black is the buck. The other two are does.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! Do you have BoSe or Sel/e gel? They do look a little week in the legs

I'm still waiting on Luna....day 148


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

No, I don't know what those are. They are weak in the legs. That's why I held them up to drink. I wanted to make sure they got some energy from the milk. The doe didn't seem to mind at all. The buck is larger and stronger. I think he got all the special sauce and left those two does getting whatever she had left over. I SURE am glad that the other doe gave birth last month and I found out that I needed more protein in their diet. I guess that's why she's been eating like crazy, trying to give her babies as much as she could before delivery. 

I will call tractor supply and see if they have any of that stuff you mention.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

BoSe is rx from the vet. I ordered the sel/e gel from Jeffers. I know you can buy selenium and vitamin e capsules at the store and give those, but I'm not sure at what dose. Maybe search the threads for it


----------



## Riggers (Dec 11, 2013)

Okay, thx!


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

We pulled a little buckling out of this with 500 mg vite e capsules we would pop it in his mouth morning and night took a few days 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## angleridgefarm (Feb 9, 2014)

Its a gel cap just pinch the cap so liquid would come out throw capsule casing away 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

